# Tilled my garden for the winter with my LS MT125 Tractor



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Good Morning,
I thought I would share a video of my LS MT125 Tractor tilling my garden for the winter. I put down 10-10-10 fertilizer and tilled it in for the winter. My LS MT125 is very strong in this task, and I sure had a good time doing it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sun shiningin t-shirt weather on tractor... now that right there having to much fun.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thomas said:


> Sun shiningin t-shirt weather on tractor... now that right there having to much fun.


I was nice today also; about 73 degrees. It is going to hurt though. Going down to 17 tomorrow night. It is going to stay cold for the next two weeks. Last year we had 60 and 70s until the end of Dec.


----------

